# Ramp



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Looking for info concerning dog ramps. Folding versus telescoping?

Thanks


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

Tom,
I have a folding aluminum ramp. It's as compact as one that slides and much more sturdy.

Buck


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Tom
I don't use them, but I have seen a couple of the folding, both aluminum and plastic. Both were nice. One of the people I train with has a heavy duty plastic folding ramp and it seems more than adequate and she (not a very big girl) has no problem setting it up and taking it down. Let me know what you decide. I have thought about getting one, but I think my dogs would just jump over it.

I bet if you ask Buck real nice he will get one of his drug reps to buy you one :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

No problem. I'll see if they will help. :roll: 

Tom,
Here is the ramp I got for Jake.
http://www.pviramps.com/ar3.html

Buck


----------



## Kyle B (May 5, 2005)

Yeah, but it will have "Viagra, helping you get it up" painted on the side of it.....


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

Being a gynecologist you can only imagine what the ad would be!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

I just hope like heck /paul doesn't see this thread and start posting pictures...


----------



## yelm labs (Mar 18, 2004)

I have been using the folding plastic ramp for at least 2.5 years. You need to teach the dogs to use it, but the puppies think its great. Folks who bough the telescoping kind did not like it as it would slide as the dog tried to use it. The folding ramp I have is version II, the original had metal pins that locked it and a slick surface. Version two unfolds in seconds and is no-slip. I walk up it to get into the back of the truck at times.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Is that the PetStep II?


----------

